# New here from FL



## kellogg82 (Aug 20, 2007)

Name is Kelly, 24 years old,Mother to one cat and one kitten.

Roxie:









Gizmo:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Lovely kitties you have there!


----------



## kellogg82 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you very much...I am partial to them...Beautiful cats yourself. How did you make your banner?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitties & welcome aboard Kelly


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties you got there :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, they are so cute.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! they are beautiful! looking forward to seeing and hearing more about them


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! Those are lovely kitties you have! I love Roxie's coloring.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and we always want more pictures! Keep 'em coming.


----------

